# Free Kittens



## justjohn (Jul 12, 2010)

Three adorable kittens, pure white, eight weeks old need a loving home. Very friendly and get on well with other cats and dogs. Litter tray trained, very clean. Limassol area. Free to good home, will deliver. Phone 96214739 Cyprus.


----------

